# Music is medicine...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Well jeez... thanks for the link,_ hawk_. I had read something about the 'case'. Hadn't heard the transcription though. Nice.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy rubato...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Naughty man went over his time limit.


----------

